# Vivarium/Terrarium Photo Contest! Win $50!



## Tropical Ecos (Aug 26, 2010)

Show off your tank and have a chance to win $50 dollars to spend at tropicalecos.com! Enter your best vivarium shot on our facebook page and have a chance to win a $50 dollar credit at tropicalecos.com! Details for entry are on our facebook page, pretty simple the photo with the most 'likes' by March 27th wins the $50 dollars.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Woohoo! Hope I win


----------



## Tropical Ecos (Aug 26, 2010)

That's the spirit!!


----------



## Tropical Ecos (Aug 26, 2010)

Just under 1 week left to submit your vivarium photo, for a chance to win $50! Don't wait the sooner you get it up the more time you have to accumulate 'likes'! Visit out facebook page for more info!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

No point in uploading a photo if people cheat. The dude with the most votes (over 20) only has fake plants, an exo terra waterfall, and styrofoam background. Lame. People like Demonic. Kim, and myself who put hours and hours into our tanks, have like 2 votes each.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Just finished a viv I really like... A little late though if there's only a week left


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

It's on facebook, it's a popularity contest :shrug:


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> No point in uploading a photo if people cheat. The dude with the most votes (over 20) only has fake plants, an exo terra waterfall, and styrofoam background. Lame. People like Demonic. Kim, and myself who put hours and hours into our tanks, have like 2 votes each.


Yea, this contest is a complete fail with that. Since it's on facebook people don't know any better. I'm sure if I stuck 3 glow in the dark, light up waterfalls into a viv people would vote for it because it's so "colorful" haha... and don't even bother arguing with those people on the photo. It's not worth it.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> No point in uploading a photo if people cheat. The dude with the most votes (over 20) only has fake plants, an exo terra waterfall, and styrofoam background. Lame. People like Demonic. Kim, and myself who put hours and hours into our tanks, have like 2 votes each.


dont worry grimm i voted for you =)


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I just think its funny that people would purposely cheat for 50$ haha. I dont want to win, I think Demonic's new build is friggen awesome and should win.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

I put my picture in, but my friends are not getting the fact that they have to "like" the page for Tropical Ecos. LOL. 
I'm sure someone will have fun spending that $50


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> I just think its funny that people would purposely cheat for 50$ haha. I dont want to win, I think Demonic's new build is friggen awesome and should win.


Aww Thanks, but I think those twin twenties are pretty damn slick as well.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm with GRIMM it's just a popularity contest, Josh's had one a while back and thats what I felt about that one as well  a real photo contest has knowledgeable judges that make choices based on aesthetic impact of viv degree of difficulty in making & maintaining and also photo quality.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I like grimms 2 20s. That are pretty nice! I didn't vote for anything though. I might today.


----------



## TylerStewart (Sep 23, 2009)

Rules for the contest: 
_There are no rules as to how you get the 'likes' on your photo so get out there and get your friends or complete strangers to 'like' your photo._

Like was said by others, it's a Facebook popularity contest. It would be difficult to find unbiased, qualified judges to pick apart the builds and determine which was the "best" tank, by each person's own definition of "best." 



> I just think its funny that people would purposely cheat for 50$


It's not cheating. The whole purpose and goal of the contest is to get the most "likes," however you have to do that. If someone posted a photo of a desert tank with no animals in it, and it got 50 "likes," there's nothing in the rules that say there's a problem with that. The rules don't say it has to be a tropical tank. The rules don't say it has to be live plants. If someone ran a TV commercial saying "get on this facebook page and vote for my photo" and 20 million people did, that's not cheating. The guy that wins will be the guy that recruits the most of his friends to "like" his photo. That's how these contests are always won.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

i voted for Grimms 2 20's, no matter what anybody says, that is an amazing vivarium ! Win in my book . it is beautiful !


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

Twins got my "like" too


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

God, the currently winning guys viv looks so trashy...

Ahhh well, I find it similar to how a child would go GaGa over a bright red and yellow race car bed... but wouldn't find himself dead in it when he grows up.


----------



## every1lovesjojo (Jan 30, 2011)

I would like to win but I think I entered too late!


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

yes seeing that the person on the lead was a store bought tank made me want to enter.. quite frankly Grimm, Mike and Kimberly's tank are the ones i liked best..

oh well.. we are involved in a very exclusive hobby and we cannot expect to have good judges anywhere.


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

OK, I'm "challenged"...how do you vote? My personal facebook page has "comment" and "like" on the news feed page...I don't see that on the contest page.

By the way folks, take a valium, it's a for fun contest, the guy is giving free credit...you didn't pay to enter, it's not an olympic medal or something...it's supposed to be fun. I'm sure glad he didn't offer $1000...there would be blood in the streets.


----------



## every1lovesjojo (Jan 30, 2011)

You have to like the page first then you can view the pics and like the picture.
Check mine out!

Joseph


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you...sheds light on the motive for the contest too...not saying that's a problem...just sheds light.



every1lovesjojo said:


> You have to like the page first then you can view the pics and like the picture.
> Check mine out!
> 
> Joseph


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

Is your's the 36X18X24 Exo Terra Vivarium with misting system?



every1lovesjojo said:


> You have to like the page first then you can view the pics and like the picture.
> Check mine out!
> 
> Joseph


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

The contest is serving its purpose, people are liking his page so they can vote. Its a good idea. I made one on my lunar gecko FB page. Gets me more traffic.  I put up my 29 gallon vampire crab tank. Ony tank pic I had handy.


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

Ya, I figured out the motivation for the contest once I understood what I had to do to vote...interesting, the number of ways to use the internet, smart guy.


----------



## Tropical Ecos (Aug 26, 2010)

We have had a winner! 

Their were multiple motives to the idea behind the competition; traffic was one of them but not the main reason. I think its a great way to get others interested in the hobby as well as see that there are many ways in which to create an enclosure and that they can all look completely different. 

Towards the end of April we will be running another competition for another store credit. The next competition will be FROG Photo related. 

Thanks for all the participation and we hope to see you all participate in the upcoming event as well!


----------



## every1lovesjojo (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes. My tank was the 36X18X24 exo terra with the misting system.


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't know if you won but you got my vote if you care.



every1lovesjojo said:


> Yes. My tank was the 36X18X24 exo terra with the misting system.


----------



## every1lovesjojo (Jan 30, 2011)

THank you! I appreciate the votes I did get!


----------



## spankyleatherlips (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope to soon, as I just joined this site. I am working on my first vivarium. Please bear with me as I learn the site rules and admire and learn before I get my reeds. I hope to participate more as time goes on.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome to the board!!
Just remember to check the dates of the posts. This thread is 2 years old!!!! that contest ended a loooong time ago!! 



spankyleatherlips said:


> I hope to soon, as I just joined this site. I am working on my first vivarium. Please bear with me as I learn the site rules and admire and learn before I get my reeds. I hope to participate more as time goes on.


----------

